# 2008 clearwater 2100cc



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 2100 CC CLEARWATER HAS THE T TOP,POWER POLE TRIM TABS LIGHT BAR CAN SPEAKERS FOR STEREO, HUGE CONSOLE WITH STORAGE, FRONT SEAT CUSHIONS, POWERED WITH F150TXR YAMAHA 2008 MODEL CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS TODAY $19,995.00

361-758-2140
[email protected]:texasflag


----------

